# December Throwdown



## bmudd14474 (Dec 9, 2021)

This months theme will be .......................................................


*Ham*









*Just like the last throwdown Ham just have to be in your entry in some way or another. It can be in a side item but will be judged for best use of the item. 

All entries must have a description of what it is in the email and be just 1 picture. I don't care if you display it out on a cutting board or have to use multiple plates but it can only be 1 image. No collage's just 1 single unaltered picture.

This months event is being sponsored by CampChef. They have donated a prize package for the winner. It is a knife carving set and cutting board. *
*






*

*Check out more details of the items at **CampChef's** website or **click here**.


If you have any other questions please let me know.




I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 1/7/22


The rules are the same and available HERE.


Code Word: Oink*


*Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 1/7/2022.  Please email all entries to [email protected] or PM me*



*Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 10, 2021)

"Oink" 
So Ham it is 
Have fun everyone

David


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 10, 2021)

Now that's a nice price !
Thanks Camp Chef  !!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 10, 2021)

I think I will Ham it up for sure after sitting the last one out. Just put 4 hams in the frig from a sale.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 11, 2021)

Nice prize!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 15, 2021)

I look forward to seeing the entries for this one. Also if anyone has ideas for future throwdowns please send me a PM.


----------



## Hamdrew (Dec 18, 2021)

Tasso-esque Butt acceptable? Ham Steaks (from said "tasso") ?


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 18, 2021)

Hmm. I was going to do a ham for Christmas, but the wife wants a rib roast. Gotta keep the boss happy.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 18, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Hmm. I was going to do a ham for Christmas, but the wife wants a rib roast. Gotta keep the boss happy.


Just do them both haha


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 18, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> Tasso-esque Butt acceptable? Ham Steaks (from said "tasso") ?


Yes


----------

